# Help with moving a flock



## pigeon_is_love (Jul 18, 2007)

Some of you may remember me,I rescued and raised a baby that fell from a nest last August.(Jerry)I still sort of have Jerry,she joined a flock in March that I have been feeding here at the house.Jerry still comes everyday,or most days to eat,etc.She does not use her shed tho I have the door open for her.The problem Im having is the size of the flock.I was feeding probably 10 15 pigeons which is alot on a small residential neighborhood.Over time it has grown and this week there has been like 40 pigeons showing up to eat.I have to cut back,before my neighbors flip out.They poop on one roof often-right next door which is of course a brand new roof.So I found this little lot one street over that is just a little dirt lot near a parking lot.I would like to start feeding them there.I dont mind feeding them,I just cant have that kind of commotion-40 pigeons is ALOT.WHat do I do?!?!I am seriously stressed out because of this.I dont mind feeding Jerry and a few here,even 10 or so is OK.But there are just too many.I know people are ticked off already.....please help! 
Lisa


----------

